# How are the AEP ponds?



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Looking at the forecast, this Tuesday and Wednesday will be in the 50's and that looks like probably my last chance for some float tubing this winter. I was wondering how frozen the AEP ponds are and if they would be thawed out on Tuesday or Wednesday. Also, even if they aren't frozen, how's the fishing there this time of year? Worth the trip? Of course, if the showers forecasted for those days are heavy at all, this is all moot.


----------



## lunkerhunter (Apr 5, 2005)

From my own experience I would guess that they will still have ice on them even if it rains.


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

What/where are AEP ponds? I see them mentioned but am unfamiliar.


----------



## climbingsponge (Nov 7, 2008)

SConner said:


> What/where are AEP ponds? I see them mentioned but am unfamiliar.


I ended up looking this up last week, and I'm glad I did! AEP is American Electric Power. They have land set aside for the public to use recreationally. There are three areas just to the west of the I-77/I-70 interchange. The Recreation Lands, The Conesville Coal Lands, and the Avondale Wildlife Area. I think most people that mention AEP are referring to the Recreation Lands. There are countless ponds in this area. The Buckeye Trail meanders through the eastern section of this land and passes alongside many, many ponds. The other 2 areas have lots of ponds too; but the Coal Lands seem to lack established trails and is mostly hunting land. The Wildlife Area has lots of hiking trails, but less ponds.

You need to get a permit to use these lands, but it is free and can be downloaded and printed from the internet. I haven't been here yet, but I intend to go very soon. I'll probably go hiking though, unless the warmer weather over the next few days really melts everything.

Have fun!


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

SConner said:


> What/where are AEP ponds? I see them mentioned but am unfamiliar.


If you do a quick search on the internet such as climbingsponge suggested you'll find everything about it except first hand experience.
I've camped down there for the better part of 35-years now, and I am still impressed with the experience. My brother-in-law and I set up a fish camp for the younger guys in the family & thier friends last Summer. It was fun. And the younger guys learned a lot.
Here is a picture of a one morning catch. *All other fish caught that week were put back except for these.* They now know how to properly: catch, fillet, & fry-up fish.


----------



## thedon255 (May 4, 2008)

Yeah, they're the AEP Recreation Lands. Fantastic fishing, probably the best largemouth bass in public water in Ohio. It's northeast of McConneslville. Here's a link to the website.
http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/

But looking at the weather, I don't think I'll be going there tomorrow or Wednesday. I don't mind some rain when I fish but upper 40's and half an inch of rain is too much, even for me. Looks like I'll have to wait until spring to get my float tube out again. I'm going to curl up in the fetal position and cry now.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

Dont worry Fellow Tuber! Spring is just around the corner and we will be back in the ponds and roaming around looking for Mushrooms before you know it!


----------



## SConner (Mar 3, 2007)

thedon255 said:


> Yeah, they're the AEP Recreation Lands. Fantastic fishing, probably the best largemouth bass in public water in Ohio. It's northeast of McConneslville. Here's a link to the website.
> http://www.aep.com/environmental/recreation/recland/
> 
> But looking at the weather, I don't think I'll be going there tomorrow or Wednesday. I don't mind some rain when I fish but upper 40's and half an inch of rain is too much, even for me. Looks like I'll have to wait until spring to get my float tube out again. I'm going to curl up in the fetal position and cry now.


Thanks for the info, I did not know this existed. I browsed around website, got permit, printed maps, etc. But I am unclear on camping... Do you pre register or is it first come first serve on the campsites? Do they tend to be fairly quite or should I expect drunk yahoos? Are all ponds pretty decent fishing or are their a select few that are coonsiderable better than others? This sounds like a fun weekend trip come spring!


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

The camp grounds are first come first serve. You have a chance any where you go to meet up with a drunken Yahoo, its the outdoors! Most the time you have no trouble down there. I think in the 30 some years that we have been going there was 1 time where we meet up with a jerk that didnt know when to shut up. He was hauled off by the sherriff. The camp grounds are in good shape and people the are loyal to the land make sure to take care of it. The fishing you will have to figure out on your own. You maybe able to drive to some and walk to some. The ponds are deep and clear so becareful where you go. Its always good to talk to people when you get down there. Some will help and others will take you along with them, it just depends who it is. If you never been there before and you dont have a 4x4 dont trust the white mud!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you can ask anyone that goes about that and it's always better to travel with another vehicle.


----------



## FishJunky (May 20, 2004)

Ahhhhh spring. Ahhhhh FLOAT TUBE. AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH I HATE WINTER!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
I'M READY TO GET DOWN THERE NOW............


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

I am with you Junky!!!!!!!!! It has been a long winter already. I can't wait to get back down to the promise land!


----------



## ts326802 (Aug 9, 2008)

Heed BBANKS warning about the white mud - I was back on a 4x4 only road last year when a downpour started - wouldn't have made it out of there that day if I didn't have 4x4 and a lot of weight in the truck.


----------



## BBANKS (Mar 31, 2008)

There is nothing worst than being back in the middle of no where in the white mud with that sinking feeling! Just hope you have plenty of refreshments to get you by.


----------



## Networthy (Dec 22, 2008)

any ice forming, I have a few honey holes down there


----------

